# Cube AMS 125 Louise



## cryzz (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir dieses Jahr ein "Cube AMS125 Louise" gönnen. Hat schon jemand dieses Bike und kann evtl. einen ersten Bericht abliefern!?
Oder dauert es noch bis die ersten Bikes in die Läden kommen bzw. lieferbar sind?
Würde mich auch über ein Bild in Rahmengröße "L" freuen, um zu sehen wie es in dieser Größe aussieht!

Ciao

Chris


----------



## S.M.F. (26. Februar 2007)

Ich habe mir dieses Bike Anfang letzte Woche bestellt. Vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin ist Ende April (KW 17).
Laut meinem Händler ist noch KEIN Cube Fully ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberni (26. Februar 2007)

Hallole,
laut meinem Händler, soll mein AMS 125 Louise KW10  kommen, hab es aber auch schon im Oktober bestellt.
Bin schon gespannt ob´s mit´m Termin klappt.

Gruß


----------



## Dot (26. Februar 2007)

AHHHHH, was sind denn das für Lieferzeiten. Ich wollte ja eigentlich ein Cube Stereo bestellen, aber eigentlich wollte ich auch ab Mai damit rumheizen... 

Werde mich am Samstag mit meinem Händler beratschlagen...


----------



## cryzz (17. März 2007)

Wie........ hat denn noch keiner sein AMS Pro 125 bekommen??? 

Würde gerne mal ein paar Bilder sehen (nicht nur die Katalog-Bilder)!

Hab mir übrigens Anfang Mai auch ein AMS Pro 125 mit Louise-Ausstattung bestellt. Soll Ende April geliefert werden!


Ciao

Chris


----------



## cuberni (18. März 2007)

Hallole,
meins hätte KW10 kommen sollen, dann hat´s geheissen KW11, am Donnerstag war ich nochmal beim Händler, aber war noch nicht da . Also heißt´s witer warten. Auf der aktuellen MB ist eine mit´m AMS125 abgebildet,
aber leider noch kein Fahrbericht.

Gruß eines weiteren Wartenden


----------



## Knauscamper (18. März 2007)

Hallo,
hab' mein AMS 125 Mitte Januar bestellt (allerdings K18). Soll Mitte/Ende März geliefert werden (habe mich seelisch und moralisch schon mal auf Ende eingestellt). In der nächsten Mountain Bike Ausgabe wird das AMS 125 getestet. Ich habe von der Redaktion die Info bekommen "..die Testperformance des AMS hat voll überzeugt."

Gruß an alle Wartenden


----------



## dawncore (18. März 2007)

Was habt ihr bei euren Händlern für eure AMS bezahlt? Rabatt?


----------



## Knauscamper (18. März 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> Was habt ihr bei euren Händlern für eure AMS bezahlt? Rabatt?



Hallo,
zahle für mein AMS 125 K18 1.650, wobei mir mein Händler noch hochwertigere Pedalen anschraubt.

Gruß

Knauscamper


----------



## dawncore (18. März 2007)

Knauscamper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zahle für mein AMS 125 K18 1.650, wobei mir mein Händler noch hochwertigere Pedalen anschraubt.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Spinn ich oder sind das 550 billiger als der UVP?   

das wäre ja ein... fast unrealistischer Preis?

Wenn doch, Hut ab!


----------



## Knauscamper (18. März 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> Spinn ich oder sind das 550 billiger als der UVP?
> 
> das wäre ja ein... fast unrealistischer Preis?
> 
> Wenn doch, Hut ab!



Hallo dawncore,
kann dich beruhigen: du spinnst nicht!!
Ich habe geschrieben, dass es um die Variante K18 geht. LP 1.899. Finde, es ist trotzdem ein guter Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryzz (18. März 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> Was habt ihr bei euren Händlern für eure AMS bezahlt? Rabatt?



Zahle für das AMS Pro 125 Louise (LP: 2.299) bei meinem Händler 2.100 !


----------



## cuberni (20. März 2007)

So ein Käse,
jetzt heißt´s KW12/13. Bin ja mal gespannt. Was muß man eigentlich anstellen, um auch in den Genuß einer "Warte-Entschädigung" zu kommen, weil so´n Cube-Trikot würd mir auch ganz gut gefallen.... Ab welcher Wartezeit hat man da Chancen??? 

Gruß Berni!


----------



## Dot (20. März 2007)

Wenn schon, denn schon, wie?


----------



## tomblume (23. März 2007)

weiss jemand, wie breit das Tretlagergehäuse beim AMS 125 07 ist? 68 oder 73?

Schöne Grüße,

Tom


----------



## cuberni (3. April 2007)

Das Warten nimmt kein Ende 

leider immer noch kein 125 'er da. Hab´letzte Wo. bei Cube angerufen,da wurde mir gesagt, dass vorletzte Wo. die Rahmen eingetroffen seien. Mein´s hätte demnach eigentlich nach deren Aussage, letzte Wo. gebaut werden sollen.

Nach der neuen "Bike", in der das AMS125 getestet wurde, soll´s ja echt ein Top-Bike sein.
Hoffe mal, dass ich mein´s diese Wo. doch noch bekomme, sonst geht´s an Ostern mit dem "Alten" nach Brixen...wär echt´n schöner sch... !!!

Gruß an alle Leidensgenossen, Berni


----------



## Knauscamper (3. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab' gestern 'ne Mail von Cube bekommen, dass mein Rad am Montag an den Händler verschickt wurde. Gehe davon aus, dass ich es morgen, spätestens aber übermorgen ausprobieren kann.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberni (3. April 2007)

Du Glücklicher,
ne Mail von Cube, das nenn ich mal nen Service 
Drücke ganz fest die Daumen, das es kommt.

Habe die Hoffnung auch noch nicht aufgegeben 
Wollte auch unbedingt in den kommenden Tagen noch´n paar Meter heizen.
Wenn´s morgen nicht kommt, werd ich auch nochmal nachhaken

Ciao!


----------



## Knauscamper (5. April 2007)

So eine Sch....
War heute beim Händler um mein AMS 125 K18 abzuholen (vor 3 Monaten bestellt). Was steht da... ein AMS 100 K24  Für 150  mehr könnte ich dieses nun haben, weiß aber nicht was ich machen soll. Das mehr an Federweg, macht das soviel aus? Hab bei meinem jetzigen Bike 100 mm. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Mountainjo (5. April 2007)

Hallo ihr Cubebikewarter!

Bullshit, mein 125er ist seit 4 Wochen überfällig was den Liefertermin betrifft.
Ich habe heute meinem Händler nach der Wochenlangen Verarsche und
Lügereien ein Ultimatum gesetzt. Wenn das Bike bis kommenden Sa nicht eintrifft
werde ich stonieren!!!
Es gibt auch andere Bikehersteller mit guten Bikes.
Ich bin stinksauer.

Jo


----------



## moonlight (5. April 2007)

hallo kanuskamper , hallo leute

also das mit der nichtlieferbarkeit des ams 125 betrifft mich auch - ich habe mich zwar erst kurz entschlossen, aber mein händler hat schon länger geordert - er sagt, cube würde in 6 wochen liefern, was nach seiner erfahrung eher 10 wochen bedeutet....  

ich könnte ein ams 100 pro mit der 85-115 reba gleich haben und werde wahrscheinlich das nehmen: denn ob 115 oder 130 mm federweg ist wohl für die meisten fälle nicht so wichtig - schade ist aber, dass man hinten nur 100 statt 130 mm federweg hat - obwohls ja der gleiche dämpfer ist....

na ja - wer hat gute argumente, damit ich noch 2 monate auf ein ams 125 warte ?

grüße

volker


----------



## Dot (5. April 2007)

Mmh, es geht nichts über mehr Federweg! Das macht einfach mehr Spaß und man muss nicht so oft überlegen, ob das für das Rad jetzt nicht zu viel ist.


----------



## moonlight (5. April 2007)

hi dot !

du hast ja schon ein ams mit der reba gabel - und deiner erfahrungen motivieren dich jetzt zu einem stereo - was fährst denn du so bevorzugt für strecken...?

gruß

volker


----------



## bogoxx (5. April 2007)

Habe vorhin mein AMS125 K18 abgeholt. Sehr geiles Teil!  
Werde Morgen mal eine Hausrunde fahren. Es lohnt sich zu warten.


----------



## Dot (5. April 2007)

@ moonlight

Stimmt, ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren ein gebrauchtes AMS PRO zugelegt und letztes Jahr die Reba hinzugekauft. 

Da ich im Jahr 3 - 4 Marathon absolviere und mich dafür in Schuss halten muss, trainiere ich mit meinem Cube AMS PRO hauptsächlich auf der Straße, Waldwegen und kleinen Trails - dafür reicht das Teil dicke und ich bin auch voll zufrieden damit. Letztes Jahr in den Alpen etc. entdeckte ich meine Liebe zu härteres Strecken, kleinen Drops etc., für was mein AMS PRO mir schlichtweg zu schade ist, bzw. ich fahre immer mit einem unguten Gefühl, wenn es mal härter als die normale Wurzelpassage wird.  --> Aus diesem Grund die Entscheidung für das Stereo.

Das AMS PRO 125 geht ja schon etwa in Richtung Stereo und kann einiges ab. Mit dem AMS PRO 100 könnte allerdings das oben geschilderte Problem auftreten, dass dein Einsatzbereich sich im Laufe der Zeit verbreitert und das Rad dafür nicht mehr gemacht ist...

Hoffe ich konnte helfen bzw. du hast meine wirren Sprachkünste verstanden?


----------



## cryzz (6. April 2007)

bogoxx schrieb:


> Habe vorhin mein AMS125 K18 abgeholt. Sehr geiles Teil!
> Werde Morgen mal eine Hausrunde fahren. Es lohnt sich zu warten.



Hallo "bogoxx",

ich freu mich, dass das AMS 125 so langsam wirklich ausgeliefert wird. Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit!

Stell mal ein paar Bilder rein!!!


Ciao

Chris


----------



## Knauscamper (6. April 2007)

Hallo Leute.
Wie bereits berichtet wurde meinem Händler ja anstatt AMS 125 K18 ein AMS100 K24 in titan geliefert. Hab' mir das Bike gestern mal mit Hause genommen und bin es heute auf der Straße mal gefahren. Entscheiden muss ich mich morgen. Ist schon ein geiles Teil mit der Ausstattung. Zahle 150 mehr als für das bestellte AMS 100 K18. Nun habe ich mir mal ausgerechnet, was an Federweg übrig bleibt, wenn ich bei beiden Modellen (Revelation 100-130 bzw. Fox 100) den Negativfederweg abziehle. Bei der Revelation hätte ich dann 10-15 mm mehr Federweg. Die Entscheidung fällt mir nun sehr schwer: bessere Ausstattung (und 0,6 kg leichter) oder mehr Federweg? Fahre gerne Touren (auch gerne bergauf) und die Singletrail die ich fahre haben mal Stufen drin. Große Sprünge mache ich keine.
Wer kann mir helfen (hab nun leider die Qual der Wahl)
Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (6. April 2007)

Du hast den Hintebraufederweg völlig außer acht gelassen. Normalerweise klassifiziert sich ein MTB aus der Länge der Hinterbaudämpfung...

Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass sich dein Bikeeinsatzbereich nicht verändert, dann kannst du das AMS PRO 100 nehmen. Das AMS PRO 125 ist im Notfall vielseitiger, eben ein All-Mountain-Bike. Das AMS PRO 100 würde ich in die Race, Marathon - ecke stecken.


----------



## cuberni (6. April 2007)

Servus,
melde mich auch mal wieder zum Thema.
Habe vorgestern nochmal mit Cube direkt telefoniert, da wurde mir gesagt,dass mein AMS verschickt wurde, aber leider erst nächste Woche ausgeliefert wird, da Feiertage und so. Bin echt gespannt, ob´s dann nächste Woche auch wirklich kommt.Hab Urlaub, also möchte ich´s da auch haben.
Muß schließlich an den drei Tagen in Brixen kommenden Mo-Mi drauf verzichten.  Zum Glück hab ich noch mein LTD 3.

Ein AMS100 hätte mein Händler auch schon da gehabt.

Aber das Warten an sich muß sich ja, nach den Testberichten zu urteilen, schon lohnen, auch wenn´s nervt.
Besonders die vielseitigen Einsatzmöglichkeiten,sind meiner Meinung nach ein Argument, doch lieber noch zu durchzuhalten 

Glückwunsch den stolzen Besitzern, die schon ein´s fahren.

Gruß!


----------



## moonlight (6. April 2007)

hi leuts !
wie schon gepostet stehe ich auch vor der frage: ams 100 pro gleich oder ams 125 später (und damit leider auch nach unserem ausflug an den garda see in 2 wochen).

mal ne blöde frage: hat denn der größere federweg des 125 nur vorteile oder gibts da auch nachteile (vortrieb, geometrie weniger effektiv etc) - ich denke die 600 g unterschied sind nicht wirklich entscheidend, wenn man keine rennen fährt und dafür sind beide bikes nicht optimal....

(das ams pro 100 mit der 85-115 reba würde ich übrigens anders als ein vorredner nicht in die race ecke sondern zu den tourern stellen, das ams 125 hat halt die reserven für mehr roughness und das ams 100 comp wäre der racer....)

aber trotzdem, gibts denn was, was außer der dpfortigen verfügbarkeit für das ams 100 pro im vergleich zum ams 125 spricht ??

grüße

volker


----------



## Dot (6. April 2007)

Muss dir recht geben, es ist kein reines Racebike, aber im Gegensatz zum 125er viel besser für Marathons brauchbar. 

Gruß, der Vorredner   .


----------



## cuberni (7. April 2007)

Hallole,

laut Cube-Katalog ist das 100 er mehr für Touren und wie dot schon gepostet hat, in Richtung Langstrecke oder Marathon orientiert.
Das 125 er dagegen, würd ich persönlich in Richtung "Allzweckwaffe" einordnen.
Mit dem, denke ich, ist ein ziemlich breites Programm abgedeckt.
Bei mir war es eh die Wahl zwischen Stereo und  AMS 125.
Das 125 er ist halt doch noch ein wenig "klassischer" von der Geometrie her, als das Stereo.
Bei der Fox Gabel hast zudem die Möglichkeit, in drei Schritten, den Federweg abzusenken.
Wenn man nur moderate Trails fährt, reicht sicherlich das AMS 100.
Geht´s aber doch mal mehr zur Sache, ist der größere Federweg vom 125 er nicht zu verachten, Stichwort "Allmountain".
Das muß aber natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden .

So long !
Berni


----------



## moonlight (7. April 2007)

hi leuts !

dass man mit 125 härtere trails fahren kann, ist klar....

meine frage ging dahingehend, ob man sich diesen vorteil mit irgendeinem nachteil erkauft.

ich habe mir vor 4 jahren das reaction nicht deshalb gekauft, weil ich der ultimative racer bin (im gegenteil bin ich noch nie ein rennen gefahren ) aber damals war es nach etlichen probegefahrenen bikes das erste, das nicht gautschte und wippte und bei dem der vortrieb stimmte.

so musste das arme reaction nun ohne rennen auskommen, durfte aber in 4 jahren recht viel (rund 12000 km) von den mittelgebirgen und den alpen sehen und wurde zum teil gar als tourenrad ( weser/ems/rhein - mit freundin) missbraucht, wo es seine sache wegen der guten laufeigenschaften auch hervorragend machte.

also nochmal: die langen federwege: sie bringen nicht mehr wippen, indifferenz, antriebsverluste ins spiel ???

gruß

volker

der wahrscheinlich nun auch doch auf ams 125 wartet, das dann wahrscheinlich im juni kommt...


----------



## Dot (8. April 2007)

Na ja, du darfst das nicht mit einem Hardtail vergleichen, aber wenn du mit dem mehr Wippen auf das 125er anspielst, dann kann ich dich beruhigen, mehr Federweg bringt mehr Wippen etc. mit sich, aber das sind Bereiche, die wir als "normale" Fahrer kaum merken werden. Dazu sind die neuen Dämpfersysteme so ausgereift, dass kaum noch Wippen zugelassen wird. --> Benötigt halt ne dementsprechende Einstellung.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> Na ja, du darfst das nicht mit einem Hardtail vergleichen, aber wenn du mit dem mehr Wippen auf das 125er anspielst, dann kann ich dich beruhigen, mehr Federweg bringt mehr Wippen etc. mit sich, aber das sind Bereiche, die wir als "normale" Fahrer kaum merken werden. Dazu sind die neuen Dämpfersysteme so ausgereift, dass kaum noch Wippen zugelassen wird. --> Benötigt halt ne dementsprechende Einstellung.



aporopos einstellung , wie hast du deine revelation abgestimmt ? 
ich hadere immer noch mit der einstellung. zuwenig negativdruck = zu unsensibel, zuviel druck = gabel zieht sich ein und ich hab nur noch 115 mm federweg. außerdem ist mir die gabel in dermitte zu weich, zum ende hin zu progressive.


----------



## Dot (8. April 2007)

Wen meinst du jetzt? Mich?

Ich bekomme mein Stereo erst noch, irgendwann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2007)

@ dot

sorry , hab ich auch grad gesehen. dann drück ich dir mal die daumen für kw 16


----------



## GAT (8. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ... zuviel druck = gabel zieht sich ein und ich hab nur noch 115 mm federweg...



Hi,

dieses Problem hatte ich an meiner Reba Gabel auch. War aber eindeutig ein Defekt an der Gabel. Mein Händler hat sie eingeschickt und die Gabel wurde auf Garatie repariert. Irgendwelche Dichtungen waren nicht i.O. und das Innenleben der Gabel augetausch.

Hab im letzten Sommer 2 Wochen auf das doofe Teil gewartet, gottseidank hatte mein Händler mir wenigstens (eine einfache, aber brauchbare) Ersatzgabel eingebaut

Gruß
GAT


----------



## Dot (8. April 2007)

Zuviel Druck und die Gabel zieht sich zusammen? Muss kein Defekt sein, es kann auch nur der entstehende Unterdruck sein, der das Standrohr nach innen zieht. Keine Panik. --> Ist halt das Problem mit zwei Luftkammern.


----------



## flori828 (10. April 2007)

Moin,

sorry falls ichs irgendwo überlesen habe.
Wieviel mm Federweg hat das AMS 125 Louise am Heck?

Gruß


----------



## cryzz (10. April 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sorry falls ichs irgendwo überlesen habe.
> Wieviel mm Federweg hat das AMS 125 Louise am Heck?
> ...



Wie´s der Name schon sagt........  125mm!

Ciao

Chris


----------



## flori828 (11. April 2007)

Jajaja...ich mein ist das definitiv?
Hab gehört 130mm. Wieviel Hub hat denn der Dämpfer? 50mm?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryzz (11. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab hier entdeckt, dass Cube beim Stereo Louise die Magura Louise mit Aluhebel und ohne BAT (Druckpunktverstellung; roter Drehknopf am Hebel) verbaut. 
Das wird dann wohl beim AMS 125 Louise nicht anders sein, oder!? 

Dass nur Aluhebel verbaut sind habe ich schon auf den Abbildungen erkennen können. Dass aber auch das BAT fehlt war mir nicht klar, da auf allen Abbildungen im Katalog oder auf cube.de die Louise mit BAT verbaut ist.
Und, wenn man die Ausstattungsliste anschaut, dann steht da auch nur "Magura Louise" und man geht davon aus man bekommt eine mit Carbonhebeln und BAT, wie es auf der Maguraseite aufgeführt ist! Dann muß man halt dazuschreiben "mit Aluhebel u. ohne BAT".

Hab mich eigentlich schon auf die neue Louise an meinem noch nicht gelieferten aber bestellten AMS 125 Louise gefreut. Jetzt ist die Freude aber erstmals hin. Sollte wirklich kein BAT an der Louise verbaut sein, werde ich mir wohl ziemlich verarscht vorkommen!!! 


Ciao

Chris


----------



## coolt282 (11. April 2007)

WWWAAAASSSSS ???? 

Das wär dann die 2006 er -Version !??
Na toll  

Weiss da Jemand was anderes ???


----------



## aquarace (11. April 2007)

Also ich habe bei CUBE heute angrufen und mir wurde gesagt das es die 2007ér auch ohne BAT gibt und die wird verbaut. Betrifft allerdings das Stereo.
ob das beim 120ér AMS auch der Fall ist weis ich net.
Ich finde Die Druckpunkteinstellung net so wichtig.
Kumpel hat Sie an der AVID und benützt Sie nie.
Die 2007 hat laut Seite von Magura 20% Größere Beläge.
CUEB schreibt nirgends was Sie verbauen das ist das Problem.
Sie habne gesagt für die Fotos hatten Sie die ohne noch nicht deswegen ist die mit BAT auf den Bildern.

Last euch net Ärgern ich habs aufgegebn.


----------



## cuberni (11. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
werde morgen mein AMS 125 Louise abholen 
Bis denne 

PS: Erwachsene können wie kleine Kinder sein


----------



## coolt282 (11. April 2007)

@ cuberni !!

Du Glücklicher !! 

Berichte bitte sofort über das Bike ! Wenns geht natürlich mit Bildern !!!
Und vielleicht hast du dann auch eine Antwort für uns wegen der Magura (mit oder ohne BAT) !??

ICH GEBS ZU ... ICH BIN NEIDISCH !!!

Viel Spass mit dem Hobel !!


----------



## cuberni (12. April 2007)

@coolt282 Danke dir, werd ich haben.
Die Louise ist wie schon angesprochen ohne Verstellmöglichkeit.
Ist mir persönlich "Wurst", nachdem ich in den letzten zweieinhalb Jahren mit der Julie gut zurechtgekommen bin, wird´s bei der Louise nicht anders sein. Habe auf alle Fälle keine Verstellmöglichkeit vermißt.

Die ersten Meter haben meine Entscheidung mehr als bestätigt.
Werde jetzt mal die Forke und den Dämpfer richtig einstellen und dann geht´s in den Wald.
Bericht und Foto erfolgen dann später 

Gruß Berni !


----------



## coolt282 (12. April 2007)

@cuberni

Klasse !! endlich mal jemand, der sofort berichtet und dann auch noch Bilder ankündigt !! SUUPPPERRR !! Danke schonmal im voraus !! 

Schade,dass die Louise keine Verstellung hat.Find das ne schöne Spielerei...naja, kann schon nicht kaputt gehen 

bis dann...


----------



## cryzz (12. April 2007)

Wenn mein AMS125 kommt und die Louise keine Druckpunktverstellung (BAT)hat, dann werde ich das auf jeden Fall reklamieren!
Dann sollen sie es halt angeben welche sie verbauen. Auf den Bildern ist die Louise mit BAT, also will ich das auch haben. Was soll das....!?  

Das ist doch voll die Verar****! 


Ciao

Chris


----------



## cuberni (12. April 2007)

Servus,
komme gerade von der ersten Tour und was soll ich sagen 
Wennste vom Hardtail auf´s AMS 125 umsteigst, dann ist das der absolute Hammer.
Bin Strecken runter gedübelt, das hätt´s mich mit meinem LTD aber so was auf die Fratze geschmissen.
Das Fahrwerk erste Sahne, Talas nicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen, mit der Absenkung auch beim Klettern genial.
Der RP23 steht der in nichts nach.
Und die "Louisl", beißt wie eine Furie 
Also ich brauch des BAT nicht 
Aber so wie das aussieht, sind an den Hebeln vorne so ne Art Stopfen drauf.
Weiß nicht, aber vielleicht kann man´s nachrüsten, kenn mich aber nicht so aus.

@cryzz  Im Katalog ist auch noch anderer Rohrsatz abgebildet, nicht wie im Original mit Hydrorohren 

Foto´s werden noch nachgereicht, klappt grad nich mit dem Hochladen 

Gruß!


----------



## coolt282 (12. April 2007)

Hab ichs doch gewusst  das Ding ist der Oberhammer !!

und ich habs erst bestellt        

@cuberni : was heisst andere Rohre ? sin die etwa aus Stahl ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryzz (12. April 2007)

cuberni schrieb:


> Servus,
> komme gerade von der ersten Tour und was soll ich sagen
> Wennste vom Hardtail auf´s AMS 125 umsteigst, dann ist das der absolute Hammer.
> Bin Strecken runter gedübelt, das hätt´s mich mit meinem LTD aber so was auf die Fratze geschmissen.
> ...



Hallo,

bei der Louise 2007 kann man auf jeden Fall andere Hebel (Alu o. Carbon) mit BAT nachrüsten (geht sogar ab Modell 2004). Ob man nur das BAT an den bestehenden Hebeln nachrüsten kann weiß ich nicht. Wenn da aber neben dem Loch für die Griffweiteneinstellung noch ein Loch ist, dann gehts vielleicht.
Ich wollte aber net ein Haufen Geld für ein Bike ausgeben um dann noch was draufzulegen um die Features zu haben, die es eigentlich haben sollte!!!  

Und, dass im Katalog andere Rohre abgebildet sind weiß ich. Dafür ist dann aber in der Ausstattungsliste auch aufgeführt das es mit Hydroforming-Rohren ist. Bei der Louise steht nur "Magura Louise"...


Ciao

Chris


----------



## cuberni (14. April 2007)

Hallole,
hab´s mal versucht mit´nem Bild. Muß vielleicht mit meiner Kamera eine niedrigere Auflösung wählen, damit die Datei kleiner wird.
Bei meiner 8 Mega-Pixel Kamera,ist die Bilddatei scheinbar viel zu groß.

Gruß Berni!


----------



## moonlight (15. April 2007)

hab ja nun auch mein ams pro louise - allerdings nur mit 100 fahrwerk

kann cuberni aber voll zustimmen: ist ein wahnsinns sprung vom hardtail zu einem aktuellen fully - man kann plötzlich aktionen fahren, die früher undenkbar waren - war heute sogar auf dem technik parcours des kleinen  mtb parks hier bei uns in kirchzarten und sogar da ging was....

zur louise kann ich nur sagen:: mehr bremse geht nicht - das ding hat eigentlich fast zuviel bremspower - man muss sich richtig dran gewöhnen, sansft zu ziehen . irgendwkeche carbonhebel und sondertechniken habe ich bislang nicht vermisst - das ding machte heute die abfahrt von 1300 auf 300 m ohne die geringste anstengung, die werde ich mit meinen 75 kg wohl nie zum schwitzen bringen....

also allzeit gute fahrt und spass bei dem prima bike wetter 

gruß

volker


----------



## RDuck (15. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich auch kurz der Kaufentscheidung stehe und das AMS 125 (allerdings erst das 100er Probe gefahren) in der engsten Auswahl steht, habe ich auch eine Frage:

Der Cube-Händler in meiner Nähe führt das 100er als "Special Edition" (beim in 3 Wochen lieferbaren 125er wird es wohl ebenso sein, daher schon heute die Frage), d.h. einige Komponenten entsprechen nicht der Originalausstattung seitens Cube.

http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=489&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=555&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=489&image=1&detail=1

z.B. Lenker bei Rabe: Syntace ecoriser - Easton EA50 bei Cube  usw.

Vor allem aber ist ein anderer Dämpfer verbaut, nämlich DT Swiss SSD 190L statt Fox RP 23.

Der Swiss-Dämper erhielt zwar bei "Mountain Bike" ein "sehr gut" (der Fox allerdings ein "überragend" bei sogar etwas geringerem Preis), aber ich frage mich dabei, ob die in "Bike Magazin" gelobte Harmonie zwischen Gabel und Dämpfer leiden könnte?

Sorry falls das für Profis ein dumme Frage sein sollte - wird mein erstes Fully, daher von Dämpfern wenig Ahnung...  

Ansonsten würden mich auch noch einige Erfahrungen zu den Bremsen interessieren. Zur Louise wurde ja schon etwas geschrieben - mein Testrad hatte allerdings die Formula Oro (K18 oder K24, weiß ich nicht mehr). Die schien mir recht giftig - ist die Louise denn etwas feiner dosierbar?

Bin also für jede Info dankbar - und schon heiß auf die hoffentlich baldige Probefahrt 

Besten Dank im voraus und Grüße aus MUC (wo mein altes Schätzchen bei dem genialen Wetter nochmal gut hergehalten hat..)


----------



## Büscherammler (24. April 2007)

RDuck schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich auch kurz der Kaufentscheidung stehe und das AMS 125 (allerdings erst das 100er Probe gefahren) in der engsten Auswahl steht, habe ich auch eine Frage:
> 
> ...





Hallo Rduck,
schon neue Erkenntnisse? Steh vor der selben Entscheidung wie Du. 
Das der Rabe das 125er auch als SE kriegt ist mir allerdings neu! Weißt du etwas über die dort verbauten Parts? Sind da Gabel und Dämpfer noch FOX Parts?


----------



## Büscherammler (25. April 2007)

Nach Rückfrage bei Rabe heißt es das keine SE für das 125er erscheinen wird


----------



## RDuck (26. April 2007)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Nach Rückfrage bei Rabe heißt es das keine SE für das 125er erscheinen wird



Hallo, danke für die Info - hast Du bei der Gelegenheit auch aktuell hinterfragt, wann sie denn nun lieferfähig sind? (Gerade bei dem Wetter verliert man jede Lust zu Warten, ziehe alternativ das Ghost AMR 7500 in Erwägung, wollte aber das 125er natürlich gerne erstmal Probe fahren... - naja, geht ja nicht nur mir so)


Übrigens wollten doch ein paar glückliche Besitzer erste Erfahrungen und evtl. auch einige Bilder einstellen......


----------



## Büscherammler (26. April 2007)

RDuck schrieb:


> Hallo, danke für die Info - hast Du bei der Gelegenheit auch aktuell hinterfragt, wann sie denn nun lieferfähig sind? (Gerade bei dem Wetter verliert man jede Lust zu Warten, ziehe alternativ das Ghost AMR 7500 in Erwägung, wollte aber das 125er natürlich gerne erstmal Probe fahren... - naja, geht ja nicht nur mir so)
> 
> 
> Übrigens wollten doch ein paar glückliche Besitzer erste Erfahrungen und evtl. auch einige Bilder einstellen......



Für das AMS PRO 100 SE sind etwa 6 Wochen Lieferzeit. Das 125er hatten sie in Schwabing in 20 und 22 im Laden stehen. Gibts allerdings nur im gewöhnungsbedürftigem Braun und soll wohl in schwarz gar nicht mehr kommen!


----------



## volkerracho (27. April 2007)

Hi,
hast du 2 Räder oder nimmst du auch das AMS für die Marathons?
Ich suche noch den Kompromiss und hoffe ihn in den Cube zu finden....

Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdi1 (27. April 2007)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Für das AMS PRO 100 SE sind etwa 6 Wochen Lieferzeit. Das 125er hatten sie in Schwabing in 20 und 22 im Laden stehen. Gibts allerdings nur im gewöhnungsbedürftigem Braun und soll wohl in schwarz gar nicht mehr kommen!



Ich finde das Braun obergeil  , was mich an dem Bike stört, ist dass es die K24 statt der Louise hat.............


----------



## black-flash (3. Mai 2007)

Hello...ich war heute bei meinem Händler und habe mir das AMS 125 Louise bestellt...soll übernächste Woche da sein. Bin heute gleich mal das einzig im Laden befindliche und schon verkaufte ams 125 k24 probe gefahren. ich kann wirklich nur sagen "hammer geil!"!


----------



## coolt282 (3. Mai 2007)

@ black flash :

Welche Rahmengrösse hast du denn bestellt---ich dachte das ams 125 ist schon fast ausverkauft !! ( auf alle Fälle in 18 Zoll !! )

mfg


----------



## black-flash (3. Mai 2007)

coolt282 schrieb:


> @ black flash :
> 
> Welche Rahmengrösse hast du denn bestellt---ich dachte das ams 125 ist schon fast ausverkauft !! ( auf alle Fälle in 18 Zoll !! )
> 
> mfg



Habe es mir in 20" in schwarz bestellt. Bei braun hätte die Auslieferung wesentlich länger gedauert.
LG


----------



## schren (4. Mai 2007)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Für das AMS PRO 100 SE sind etwa 6 Wochen Lieferzeit. Das 125er hatten sie in Schwabing in 20 und 22 im Laden stehen. Gibts allerdings nur im gewöhnungsbedürftigem Braun und soll wohl in schwarz gar nicht mehr kommen!



Stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung wie du, wollte erst das 125er haben, nur gefällt mir das Braun überhaubt nicht. Habe mich dann für das AMS PRO 100 SE entschieden, und muss sagen es war ne gute Entscheidung. Hatte hauptsächlich bedenken wegen dem Minus an Federweg, aber letztendlich hat die super Ausstattung des SE den Ausschlag gegeben. Hab jetzt schon ein paar Touren gefahren, und bin zufrieden.


----------



## leuchte81 (15. Mai 2007)

Laut meinem Händler sind alle AMS 125-Modelle in 18" ausverkauft!!!!!! da wird mir glatt zum heulen.....  
jetz muss ich mir ein anderes holen... BULLSH..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (20. Mai 2007)

schren schrieb:


> Stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung wie du, wollte erst das 125er haben, nur gefällt mir das Braun überhaubt nicht. Habe mich dann für das AMS PRO 100 SE entschieden, und muss sagen es war ne gute Entscheidung. Hatte hauptsächlich bedenken wegen dem Minus an Federweg, aber letztendlich hat die super Ausstattung des SE den Ausschlag gegeben. Hab jetzt schon ein paar Touren gefahren, und bin zufrieden.



Hab mein AMS SE letzte Woche abgeholt! Bin auch schon paar kleinere Touren gefahren und super zufrieden mit dem Bike!!


----------



## Snevern (23. Mai 2007)

Moin am Montag wo ich zu Arbeit gegangen war stand mein AMS PRO 125 LOUISE in Schwarz vor mir 
Ich habe gleich angefangen es zu Montieren, es ist ein echt Hübsches Bike!!!

Meine warte zeit war noch so in Grenzen 5 März bestellt Montag da ging ja noch aber das warten ist es auf jeden fall Wert 

Und die Fahreigenschaften einfach nur geil  

Gruß Snevern


----------



## =bergi= (23. Mai 2007)

leuchte81 schrieb:


> Laut meinem Händler sind alle AMS 125-Modelle in 18" ausverkauft!!!!!! da wird mir glatt zum heulen.....
> jetz muss ich mir ein anderes holen... BULLSH..



Nicht nur in 18" wohl auch die 20"er.....ich hol mir jetzt ein Fatmodul EC01 wenn Cube meint, dass eine Miniauflage die bereits vor Auslieferung vergriffen ist, dem Geschäft auf Dauer gut tut, dann sollen Sie das so tun... bin ich halt kein Cube Fahrer . Vielleicht kommen auch mal wieder andere Zeiten wo man auf seine Kunden angewiesen ist.....

Lustig nur; warum dann eine zweiseitige Werbung in einer MTB Zeitschrift wenn das Teil eh nicht mehr lieferbar ist...    

lg
Alex


----------



## Snevern (23. Mai 2007)

Moin das mit lieferprobleme hat nicht nur CUBE sondern fast alle !!!
Ich bekomme es jeden Tag mit  und es liegt da nur dran das dieses Jahr die Fahrrad Zeit sehr früh angefangen hat durch das Wetter usw.

Und wenn das warten loht sich  

Mit freundlichen grüßen Snevern


----------



## =bergi= (23. Mai 2007)

Snevern schrieb:


> Moin das mit lieferprobleme hat nicht nur CUBE sondern fast alle !!!
> Ich bekomme es jeden Tag mit  und es liegt da nur dran das dieses Jahr die Fahrrad Zeit sehr früh angefangen hat durch das Wetter usw.
> 
> Und wenn das warten loht sich
> ...



Warten auf was was es nicht mehr gibt? Das versteh ich jetzt nich   

lg
Alex


----------



## S.D. (23. Mai 2007)

Snevern schrieb:


> Moin das mit lieferprobleme hat nicht nur CUBE sondern fast alle !!!
> Ich bekomme es jeden Tag mit  und es liegt da nur dran das dieses Jahr die Fahrrad Zeit sehr früh angefangen hat durch das Wetter usw.
> 
> Und wenn das warten loht sich
> ...



Nur hat CUBE das Problem schon seit Jahren.


----------



## volkerracho (24. Mai 2007)

Hi,
vielleicht müsst ihr nur hartnäckiger sein. 
Ich habe gestern ein Cube AMS 125 K18 abgeholt, habe dem Händler lediglich meine Telefonnumer dagelassen.
Ein paar andere Händler sagten das es das braune nochmal im Sommer geben wird.
Fährt übrigens total geil, könnte nur bergauf etwas leichter sein. 
Aber bergab oder auf geraden Trails ist das Ding eine Bombe.
Schaut mal unter HändlerDortmund nach, der wollte es auch irgendwann bekommen ( Tom'S Bike World ) , Cycle Klein in Hagen war schneller, bekommt es aber auch nict nochmal rein
Canyon hatte ich alternativ auch überlegt, aber die Wartezeiten sind da auch nicht geringer. Und das ES ist noch schwerer.

Viel Glück beim suchen.

Gruß Volker.


----------



## Snevern (24. Mai 2007)

Moin das Cube mal so ne zeit hat das stimmt, aber auch nett immer und Kommt immer auf das Fahrrad an !!!!

Bei mir waren es 4 wochen über den ersten Liefertermin den Cube zugesagt hatte!!!

Aber das Warten Lohnt sich 

Schöne Grüße aus der Lüneburger Heide


----------



## Peter-S (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo, kann mir jemand die Dämpferlänge des AMS Pro 125 nennen? Danke.


----------



## Snevern (2. Juni 2007)

Moin die einbau länge des Dämpfers ist 200mm!!!!

Gruß Snevern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-flash (5. Juni 2007)

black-flash schrieb:


> Hello...ich war heute bei meinem Händler und habe mir das AMS 125 Louise bestellt...soll übernächste Woche da sein. Bin heute gleich mal das einzig im Laden befindliche und schon verkaufte ams 125 k24 probe gefahren. ich kann wirklich nur sagen "hammer geil!"!



Hey....habe heute mein ams 125 louise bekommen! habe natürlich gleich eine kleiner tour gestartet und ich kann euch sagen: das bike ist der absolute hammer!!!!! morgen gehts dann gleich weiter in die nächste testrunde. lg


----------



## Snevern (5. Juni 2007)

Alles gute für dein Bike 

Gruß Snevern


----------



## black-flash (5. Juni 2007)

Snevern schrieb:


> Alles gute für dein Bike
> 
> Gruß Snevern



Vielen Dank!


----------



## luckyfranky (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs, ich weiß nicht genau, ob der Laden jetzt noch weitere Räder hat, aber ich habe in den letzten 3 Wochen 2 Bikes AMS Pro 125 Louise in Bonn beim Bike Discount bekommen. Also wer noch eins sucht sollte vielleicht dort mal anrufen. In Netz sind die alle weg, aber durch Zufall hatte ich die Teile im Laden gesehen und direkt mitgenommen...zu nem super Kurs...
Gruß Frank


----------



## DERHIRSCH (16. September 2007)

Hallo
dies ist mein erster beitrag in diesem Forum und ich würde euch gerne gleich am Anfang mit 2 Fragen nerven... bitte verzeiht aber ich kenn mich ned so aus!

1.: also ich habe vor mir demnächst ein Cube AMS 125 Louise zu kaufen.   und nun die frage: könnt ihr es mir empfehlen oder gibt es besseres zu günstigeren preisen und hält es was es verspricht??

2.: Gibts des radl überhaupt noch zu kaufen... vorher hab ich irgendetwas von ausverkauft gelesen...? 

danke für die Antworten.. 
Räph


----------



## let_me_in (21. September 2007)

DERHIRSCH schrieb:


> 1.: also ich habe vor mir demnächst ein Cube AMS 125 Louise zu kaufen.   und nun die frage: könnt ihr es mir empfehlen oder gibt es besseres zu günstigeren preisen und hält es was es verspricht??
> 
> 2.: Gibts des radl überhaupt noch zu kaufen... vorher hab ich irgendetwas von ausverkauft gelesen...?



zu 2: Ja, es gibt das Bike zu Kaufen. Auf der Seite von Cube sind die 2008er Modelle aufgeführt. Und da dort das AMS 125 aufgeführt ist MUSS es das auch dieses Jahr geben.  

Das Ausverkauft bezog sich auf die 2007er Modelle!

zu 1: Erstmal vorweg ich hab kein AMS 125!
Aber ich glaube nicht das es besseres für weniger gibt. Es gibt halt noch Canyon aber da bekommt man für das selbe Geld auch nicht unbedingt eine bessere Aussattung. Ich würde eher sagen sie ist gleichwertig. 
Aber Canyon ist halt ein Versender und bei Cube hast du einen Händler zu dem du gehen kannst wenn was nicht läuft. Wenn du aber eh alles an deinem Bike selber machen willst/kannst brauchst du nicht unbedingt einen Händler.

Ob es das hält was es verspricht kann ich dir aus oben geschriebenen Grund nicht sagen.


----------



## let_me_in (8. Oktober 2007)

Ist mit dem Cube AMS 125 auch ein Bikeparkbesuch möglich?
Klar es ist kein Freeride-Bike...

Soll ja auch nur ab und zu mal sein.

Was sagt ihr?

EDIT: Mein Gewicht: 70Kg


----------



## volkerracho (8. Oktober 2007)

Das kommt wohl eher auf deinen Umgang, dein Fahrkönnen und dein Gewicht an. Mein Fahrkönnen ist hinsichtlich Bikepark eher bescheiden, ich wollte da aber auch mal mit mit meinem Rad hin. Ich würde mir im Garantiefall aber eine gute Geschichte einfallen lassen...
Ist wahrscheinlich so wie mit dem Rauchen, man muss nicht dran sterben, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht sich.
Spass macht beides


----------



## let_me_in (10. Oktober 2007)

Was meint ihr was das Maximum ist was man im Bikepark mit dem Bike machen kann?
Dass das Bike manche Sachen machen könnte ABER nur einmal meine ich nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

